# Must be doing something wrong. HELP!!!



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Ok so this is my first post. This is my first time trying a planted aquarium 
3 java ferns
1 anubias nana,
1 anubias barberi (forgive spelling) 
Java moss. 

Tank size 50gal US acrylic - PH 7 not sure how to determine GH or KH ( test strip shows 180 gh - 220 kh not sure how to correct that)
Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 36" Power Compact Light-1 x 96W
Also some natural sunlight but at an angle, tank not directly in the window.
DIY CO2 connected to powerhead
eheim ecco canister filter 2234
eco-complete substrate (one week old) approx 1 1/2 inch thick.
Scheduled water change due tomorrow: 25%
Filter maintenance scheduled every 2 weeks.

Issue:
Java Fern- developing thinning leaves and algae
Anubias nana - brown spots that can easily be rubbed off
Barberi - holes in leaves
java moss - looks dirty 

also is it normal for the parts of the subtrates to be on the leaves? :faint2:

Will try to post pics today... Really would appreciate any advice, not sure if some of this is normal, but it is aggravating. Fish seem happy except for the ones needing partners


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pambe1975,

First of all, welcome to APC! There is lots of great information and knowledgeable people here to help. A new tank will exhibit all sorts of interesting symptoms in the first 30 days or so. It would also be helpful to know how long you run your light and what fertilizing you are doing.

That said, I don't know what you mean by "thinning leaves" on the java fern but the algae is related to light and fertilizer. The "brown spots" on your Anubia barteri 'Nana' are probably diatomaceous algae, the algae eater Otocinclus love to eat it. The Anubias barteri with holes in the leaves is possibly a fertilizer deficiency. and lastly the "dirty java moss" is probably related to residue from your substrate. I don't use eco-complete, so I can't answer your last question about "substrates on the leaves".

You have mostly low light, slow growing plants in your tank. You may want to add some stem plants that will help absorb the ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates that tends to be generated in the first 30 days of the nitrogen cycle


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I run my lights approx. 12 hours a day while at work and I leave the blinds open to let more light in. By thinning leaves on the Java fern I mean they are becoming translucent in appearance. The only thing I add to the tank is a dose of Seachem flourish organic compound with trace elements once a week. I read that with low light tanks you won't need to much. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pambe1975,

The clear leaves on the Java Fern:

"Subject: Java fern leaves colourless

The problem is that the new leaves or plantlets that
the Java fern is producing are very light in colour. At the
tips of the leaves, they are actually almost clear. It's as
though it's not manufacturing chlorophyll. The only possibility
I could think of is that it's due to potassium deficiency. Can
anyone tell me if this is what the probable cause is, or can
you point me in the direction of what else may be going wrong?
TIA.

The clear tips of the growing leaves is normal. It means that the spongy mesophyll between the upper and lower epidermis has not yet become filled with air. Once the leaf has finished growing, the air-filled tissue goes all the way to the tip. The lighter-than-normal green color could be due to iron deficiency. I have also seen that if the Java fern is in rather bright light, its leaves are not as dark green as those produced in dimmer light. Potassium deficiency symptoms should show up on the oldest leaves first as dead spots that spread."

Also, 2 watts per gallon is not really "low light", more like "medium light". You may want to consider a more comprehensive fertilizer program, especially with 12 hours of light a day and supplemental window light. A proper fertilizer regime can actually reduce algae growth.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

The plants you have in there are quite hardy. From my experience running newly set up tanks w/ these kind of plants w/ shorter lighting periods has helped things get established w/out causing lots of algae issues.

I have used photoperiods of 5hrs successfully w/ similar set ups to yours. Once it gets established you can up the time.

Good luck!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc! As I often do with new folks, let me suggest some good reference reading, in case you haven't seen these:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/

I agree with the comments made above. I will also add, that I would cut down on the photoperiod some to start with. I wouldn't run the lights more than 8 hours to start with. None of your plants are light hogs. It is more of a medium light type set up, so some fertilizing will be called for.

Also in Houston you have a very active aquatic plant group you might look into joining - NASH. They have a club forum here on APC which you might want to look at.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has replied. The issue with the Java fern just started after I changed the substrate and started turning on the lights during the day with the blinds open. Bert, thanks for the links I will definitely read those. I will first start with the reading and fertilizing regimen. All this time I thought I had a low light tank. Cutting the photoperiod will be difficult though, not sure I can without a timer and no one home. Again thanks for the warm welcome everyone.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like everyone has given you great advice. I think you really need to invest in a timer. You can get them at the big box stores for $10. Not too bad. Just plug an extention cord into whatever you want to time and you are home free.

Also, no, substrate is not supposed to be on top of the leaves.


----------

